# desearle suerte a un amigo



## FERNANDO08

cual es la frase cotidiana ideal para desearle suerte a un amigo o expresar que quiero que le vaya muy bien


----------



## willy2008

FERNANDO08 said:


> cual es la frase cotidiana ideal para desearle suerte a un amigo o expresar que quiero que le vaya muy bien


 Boa sorte.
Te desejo boa sorte.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

Pódrás decir: *Boa sorte amigão*, o de forma más personal podrás decir : *Tudo de bom!!* O : *Tudo de bom pra você amigo! *

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

FERNANDO08 said:


> ¿Cuál es la frase cotidiana ideal para desearle suerte a un amigo o expresar que quiero que le vaya muy bien?


Otra posiblidad : "Que a sorte esteja com você"
Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Otra posiblidad : "Que a sorte esteja com você"
> Saludos


 
Essa em Portugal seria inaudita, excepto para algum fan do _'Star Wars'_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Essa em Portugal seria inaudita, excepto para algum fan do _'Star Wars'_


   Eu ia dizer exatamente isso.

*Fan *? não seria *fã *?


----------



## coquis14

Sí es cierto , es un poco rebusacada.


----------



## amistad2008

Se ele vai realizar algum teste ou se foi chamado para uma entrevista de trabalho:

Vou ficar torcendo por você!

ou

Vou torcer por você!

Abçs


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> *Fan *? não seria *fã *?


 
É que eu esqueço-me sempre de que a palavra já foi adaptada para o português.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Bueno, que te deseen *buena suerte* siempre es bueno si es verdadero, sea como sea, *Que a victoria esteja com nós, amigos!*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Bueno, que te deseen *buena suerte* siempre es bueno si es verdadero, sea como sea, *Que a victoria esteja com nós, amigos!*


Não sei se foi brincadeira, mas.... Que a sorte esteja *conosco*, amigos!


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não sei se foi brincadeira, mas.... Que a sorte esteja *conosco*, amigos!


 

*Foi uma brincadeira que expressa meu desejo.*
Saludos!!


----------



## ceballos

E se fosse numa despedida, poderia dizer-se felicidades? 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## amistad2008

ceballos said:


> E se fosse numa despedida, poderia dizer-se felicidades?
> Cumprimentos.


 
¡Hola!

Felicidades também, mas no Brasil (Sudeste) é mais usado o que o Daniel Ernesto disse: 

Tudo de bom! ou Tudo de bom pra você! 

Obs.: Sei que o correto é usar bem o idioma, porém aqui quase não usamos os pronomes. Eu perguntaria assim: E se fosse numa despedida, poderia dizer felicidades? Abraços (cumprimentos é usado mas é muito formal)

Abçs


----------

